# Meklē produktu? >  Halogēnā spuldze

## Nauris

Sveiki.

Varbūt, kāds var ieteikt kur Latvijā varētu atrast ko tādu:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Metal-Halide-P...318202002r3958
Metal Halide spuldzi 400 W (precīzāk - HMP 400 DE)

----------


## Delfins

jaskatas pec ražotāja, cik noprotu. bet +/- visas der.
Nesen te pārdevu. nokavēji  :: 

Lampas var aplūrēt Elektro+  uz brivibas/pernavas stūra (iekšpagalams biznesa centram/rajončikam)

----------


## Nauris

pa cik, ja nav noslēpums, nopārdevi?

----------


## Delfins

45Ls komplekts.

----------


## chiekurs

starpcitu - šī nav halogēnā, bet gan gāzialādes lampa

----------


## Nauris

Varētu tā būt.. anyway..  ::  tagad cits jautājums - kam tieši tādām ir pielietojums? vienkārši, tikko viena lieka uzradās  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Pielietojumi laikam parasti ir divi. Viens ir lai apgaismotu kādu teritoriju otrs lai audzētu zāli skapī  ::

----------


## Nauris

hehe.. līdz tam es nebiju aizdomājies.. bet siltums ir labs  ::

----------

